# Rear suspension bush torque settings



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

As no one was able to help me with the torque settings for the rear suspension, I thought I would post some info.

The info is for a 2001 225 coupe, the info may not be suitable for other models/years of vehicle, please check before using. Use for reference only, at your own risk.










1 - Multi-point socket head bolt, 40 Nm 
2 - Subframe 
3 - Drive shaft 
4 - Hexagon bolt M 12 x 1.5 x 80 Always renew if removed 
5 - Hexagon bolt M 12 x 1.5 x 75 Always renew if removed 
6 - Upper transverse link Different versions available; for correct version refer to → Parts catalogue The same version must always be installed on both sides
7 - Ball joint Check rubber boot for tears and damage New version: bonded rubber bush
8 - Hexagon socket head bolt, 65 Nm 
9 - Brake caliper 
10 - Hexagon bolt, 10 Nm Always renew if removed 
11 - 12-point nut (self-locking) Always renew if removed 
12 - Cross-head screw, 4 Nm 
13 - Brake disc 
14 - Wheel hub with rotor for wheel speed sensor Rotor is welded to wheel hub Checking lateral run-out of rotor 
15 - Circlip 
16 - Wheel bearing Renew; is destroyed when pressed out 
17 - Splash plate 
18 - Self-locking nut 70 Nm and turn 90° further Always renew if removed 
19 - Lower transverse link Different versions available; for correct version refer to → Parts catalogue The same version must always be installed on both sides.
20 - Ball joint Check rubber boot for tears and damage New version: bonded rubber bush 
21 - Hexagon bolt, 90 Nm Always renew if removed 
22 - Bonded rubber bush 
23 - Trailing arm 
24 - Hexagon bolt, 75 Nm Always renew if removed 
25 - Mounting bracket for rear axle After installation, check total toe setting of rear axle and align if necessary. Toe setting can be adjusted by moving mounting bracket 
26 - Spacer Only fitted in vehicles with heavy-duty suspension 
27 - Bump stop 10 Nm Different versions available

Rear droplink / Shock absorber to trailing arm, 110Nm (vehicle must be standing on its wheels and loaded with the weight of one person sitting in the rear seat)


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Excellent info. Does anyone have any idea how much a wheel bearing is to replace?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Any reason why you wouldn't source the bolts from a motor factors rather than a dealer?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Gone Ape said:


> Any reason why you wouldn't source the bolts from a motor factors rather than a dealer?


+1
Are they 'special' nuts and bolts ?


----------

